# AbeloHost.com | Windows & Linux VPS in the Netherlands



## AbeloHost (Sep 1, 2015)

​AbeloHost is a high-quality European hosting provider that offers stability, security, and top-notch customer service. By hosting on one of our *offshore VPS packages*, you will benefit from increased performance, greater security, and exclusive use of the servers system and network resources. Click here to view our *Offshore VPS solutions*. We have a *30-day money back guarantee *to indicate that we take pride in our customer service. 

Our pledge is to provide our customers with nothing but the best-quality and the most fully-featured services at reasonable prices. All servers located with *Serverius B.V*. 

•••••••••• *Benefits of choosing AbeloHost* ••••••••••

- DDoS protection (*click here for a picture of our actual DDoS filter*) 
- Full data integrity 
- 99,99% uptime guaranteed (SLA agreement) 
- *Located in a TIER III datacenter*
- Quick customer support through livechat or Skype. 

•••••••••• *Switch easily to AbeloHost*  ••••••••••
If you already have a shared hosting elsewhere, then switch to AbeloHost and receive a better deal!
We have a hassle free migration service. We will:

• Migrate your accounts from your old host
• Migrate all MySQL db's intact
• Migrate all scripts and applications
• Migrate all subdomains, cPanel settings, FTP accounts, email accounts, autoresponders, mailing lists and more

Click here to write a *ticket* or *Skype* (*ilgar.abelohostbv*) us to start the migration process.

_______________________________________

*Now **30% Discount** For a Lifetime* - Limited Offer
_______________________________________________


_______________________________________________
​•••••••••••••••
*Virtual 512*
•••••••••••••••
• *Xeon E5-2690 2.9GHz*
• *512MB *RAM Memory
• *25GB* Disk Space
• *1 Core *Processor
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _

24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

 *Was €8.50* *Now €5.99/month* (no contract) 

*Order **Virtual 512*https://bill.abelohost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=11 VPS  

==========================================================

•••••••••••••••
*Virtual 1 *
•••••••••••••••
• *Xeon E5-2690 2.9GHz*
• *1GB *RAM Memory
• *45GB* Disk Space
• *1 Core *Processor
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*

24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

 *Was €12.99* *Now €9.99/month* (no contract) 

*Order **Virtual 1*https://bill.abelohost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=12 VPS  

==========================================================

•••••••••••••••
*Standard SATA KVM *
•••••••••••••••
• *Xeon 1 core 3.40GHz* 
• *1GB *RAM Memory 
• *60GB* SATA
• *1 Core *Processor 
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*

24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

 *Was €9.99* *Now €7.49/month* (no contract) 

*Order Standard SATA KVM Hosting * 

==========================================================

••••••••••••
*Business SATA KVM *
••••••••••••
• *Xeon 3.40GHz*
• *2GB *RAM Memory 
• *100GB* SATA
• *2 Core *Processor 
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*

24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

 *Was €14.99* *Now €11.49/month* (no contract) 

*Order Business SATA KVM Hosting * 

==========================================================

•••••••••••••••
*SSD VPS v1 Pro E5 Processor*
•••••••••••••••
• *Intel Xeon E5-2650 v2 @ 2.60GHz *
• *1GB *RAM Memory 
• *15GB* SSD
• *1 Core *Processor 
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*

24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

 *Was €9.99* *Now €7.49/month* (no contract) 

*Order SSD KVM Pro v1 Hosting * 

==========================================================

•••••••••••••••
*SSD VPS v2 Pro E5 Processor*
•••••••••••••••
• *Intel Xeon E5-2650 v2 @ 2.60GHz *
• *2GB *RAM Memory 
• *25GB* SSD
• *2 Core *Processor 
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*

24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

 *Was €14.99* *Now €11.49/month* (no contract) 

*Order SSD KVM Pro v2 Hosting * 

==========================================================

•••••••••••••••
*SSD VPS v4 Pro E5 Processor*
•••••••••••••••
• *Intel Xeon E5-2650 v2 @ 2.60GHz *
• *4GB *RAM Memory 
• *50GB* SSD
• *2 Core *Processor 
• *1 IP* Address (2 extra) 
• *Unmetered *Traffic / 1Gbit Port / 100mbps guaranteed
•_ SolusVM, Vesta, cPanel, WHMCS and many more _
• Located in *Dronten, Netherlands*

24x7 Support with *installation* and *management*

 *Was €25.99* *Now €19.99/month* (no contract) 

*Order SSD KVM Pro v4 Hosting * 

==========================================================

*Payments: • PayPal • Bank Wire • WebMoney • Bitcoin *
________________________________________

Contact: 

*Phone number:* +31 64 088 5055 (24x7)
*Skype:* ilgar.abelohostbv
*Email:* [email protected]
*Website:* https://abelohost.com


----------



## AbeloHost (Sep 14, 2015)

Now with VESTA installation.


----------

